# 8 heads, 5 dogs, 1 cat, 10 foot uhaul and the cops



## thelongstrangetripper (Dec 14, 2014)

So I am currently on a mission to the south east rainbow gathering from Cali to Georgia via a ten foot box uhaul truck. The crew consisted of 8 people, 5 dogs and a cat when we were going through Van Buren, arkansas for a pit stop. Someone went piss behind a building and apparently someone called the cops and reported indecent exposure because about five minutes later the cops showed up to the uhaul to find the back open and all of us outside of it. Needless to say, they knew what was up and the indecent exposure issue was quickly replaced by the new, obvious issue... Way too many people for a two seat truck. At first, they were super suspicious and kinda taken back by everything. They started by running our names and when they found no warrants they started to let up and actually got more of a kick out of the situation than anything else. Eventually, we all picked up our instruments and played a short little jam session for them while the cops took videos and pictures. At the end of the encounter, their verdict was "this is highly illegal, nothin' legal about this. So what were gonna do is have yall load back up and get the hell outa town". We were sent on our way and all was well in the universe


----------



## Tude (Dec 14, 2014)

<crosses fingers> may all of you not have any more issues for this trip.


----------



## thelongstrangetripper (Dec 14, 2014)

Haha thank you very much. We're in Chattanooga now, bout 60-80 miles from the gathering. We should be ok


----------



## kaichulita (Dec 15, 2014)

That's awesome! When is the rainbow gathering in Georgia?


----------



## creature (Dec 15, 2014)

that is a beautifull event, friend..

tense & fucked up, but beautifull...

arkansas, kansas, oklahoma..
fucking 1940's vintage mentality all over..

i have a few stories of my own, not quite as colorfull, but some fucking cops thought my computer bag on a picnic table represented some kind of inherently evil or illegal activity.. they kept circling me, knowing there wasn't anything they could do, but apparently hoping i would whip out *something* they could bust me over... i did, after all, have florida plates...

i hope yer trip continues well.. sounds like a blast.. maybe someday i'll be a drooly old geezer behind a wheel, hauling some highly illegal music makers across the country, too senile to be able to worry too much... 

you know.. it's a good thing yer doing it, too.. people who are insulated from they real scope of this country (not to mention civilization) have to recognize how different people really are, and that regardless of how much they may not like it, it *isn't* 1940 or 50, anymore..

ya did 'em some good..

i hope the geezer-bitch that pinged you has about 50 fucking dogs shit on their lawn...

; )


----------

